# Please Help - 1954 Lionel Texas Special



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all! I'm new here, and I just got my first model train! It was my wife's grandfather's 1954 Lionel Texas Special. After 30 years in a box, my mother-in-law surprised me with it this Christmas morning. I don't really know anything about model railroading, but I managed to get it running, although the lamp in the locomotive burned out quickly! I would imagine that it needs a good cleaning and tune-up, but I have no idea how to do this. I have all the original manuals but am confused by where to start. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What is the cab number? Some were fancy. What do have for a transformer?


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

The cab # is the 2245 Diesel Locomotive. The set is 1517W O27" 4-car freight. The transformer is the No. 1033 15 volts-60 cycle 90 watt transformer. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattAtlanta said:


> The cab # is the 2245 Diesel Locomotive. The set is 1517W O27" 4-car freight. The transformer is the No. 1033 15 volts-60 cycle 90 watt transformer. Thanks for your quick reply.



take the cab off and have a look.
I think there is only the one screw holding on in the front or on the back.

the bulb might just be loose.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your wife was generous she gave you the fancy one. SO you have a very desirable engine and set. The engine is worth 400 in very good condition and is somewhat rare.Consider it above average. It has a single motor and is horizontal in 1964 and vertical in 55. If you have a B unit that is very desirable too.

A single engine is good for you. It makes maintenance less complicated.

For starters read the manuals. If the engine runs run it in a small circle this will clear up some electrical connections that are mechanical.
To see what the motor resembles search 2333 and look at the motor. This is the horizontal drive. 
If it squeaks oil it a little. If you find dried grease remove it. You may way to take pictures, as you remove things, this will help to reassemble it since you only have one. The e unit reverses the engine Try not to damage the finger contacts. For now leave it alone but t will require cleaning. If the engine responses well to starts and stops you add more track.Track and wheels can be cleaned with scotchbrite pads. Stay away from steel wool. That should be enough for now.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks big ed...I see the one screw to remove to take the cab off. When running the train, it seemed a little slow or sluggish even with the speed cranked full. Could that be because it has just sat for 30 years...would cleaning or oiling improve it?


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattAtlanta said:


> Thanks big ed...I see the one screw to remove to take the cab off. When running the train, it seemed a little slow or sluggish even with the speed cranked full. Could that be because it has just sat for 30 years...would cleaning or oiling improve it?



yes oiling will help just a little though don't over do it. one of our guys swears by 5/20 motor oil.
running will help it too.

the bulb wire I think has a gasket separating it from the metal check that 

and when you put the screw back in don't over tighten you can crack the cab.

clean the wheels where they ride on the rails and the center rail rollers too they power your engine
some solvent or goo gone will clean them

clean the track too wd 40 scotch brite pads no sandpaper and definitely no steel wool plays heck getting in your engine


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How is it? Next step pictures. You need to determine how worn the engine is.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

I will post some pictures when I can. I tried my best to clean out any old dried up grease and dust. I cleaned all the wheels with scotchbrite and goo gone. I used small amounts of 5w-30 oil on the axles, and refilled the Lubricant Reservoir with the original tube of Lionel Lubricant...not sure if that was a good idea or not, but it still looked and felt greasey. I am hesitant to start taking apart the motor, because I don't really know what I'm doing. The gears appear to be a place for a lot of old grease build up...I cleaned them out as best a I could and re-lubricated with lubricant...not the oil. I'll take a picture of it and post. Another issue is the horn...I replaced the d battery with a new one but couldn't hear it...not sure if it has gone bad or is not wired properly...when I sound the horn on the transformer, the train seems to get more power and speed up a little.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Are the motor rivets loose? They hold the metal/magnetic field together.

A picture of the e unit drum, the brass gear on the axle, and the armature surface where the brushes make contact.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

I cleaned some of the track with goo gone and scotchbrite pads...not much improvement. I also cleaned the trucks of the locomotive the same way, and it didn't help. The transformer must be in pretty bad shape too...a lot of decaying wires, especially the plug. The ac power cord definitely needs to be re-wired, because the rubber jacket is splitting apart and I took the cover off of the transformer and saw the same thing. Train now creeps around track, but if I hit the whistle it gets more power...not much though...thoughts?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattAtlanta said:


> I cleaned some of the track with goo gone and scotchbrite pads...not much improvement. I also cleaned the trucks of the locomotive the same way, and it didn't help. The transformer must be in pretty bad shape too...a lot of decaying wires, especially the plug. The ac power cord definitely needs to be re-wired, because the rubber jacket is splitting apart and I took the cover off of the transformer and saw the same thing. Train now creeps around track, but if I hit the whistle it gets more power...not much though...thoughts?



the transformer might be your problem
definitely rebuild it before you burn the house down.

buy another?
how big of a layout do you plan to build
you might be better off with a new big transformer.


----------



## MattAtlanta (Dec 26, 2010)

*Update on 1954 Texas Special*

Just wanted to let y'all know about the status of my 1954 Texas Special. I had the 1033 transformer rebuilt and the locomotive serviced. It works great now...must have been the transformer. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt,

That IS good news ... thanks for the update, and happy running!

TJ


----------

